# Best Bridge camera below 12k?



## mnnueltuttu (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi friends I would like to buy a new bridge camera under 12k

I would like to use it for my family and also like to learn photography
so my options are


Fujifilim S2980 which is available locally 9300/-

Sony DSC H100 for 11700/-

Canon Powershot 150 IS for 9700/-

which should i buy which is the best of them.Because i would like to keep them for long time and also need to study photogrpahy?

Please replay to me ASAP


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

Check SX160.


----------

